# Aero Cloning problem



## Mart17 (May 31, 2012)

Hey mates!

Im learning from this community for a long time now and i like the helpful ppl here. Now i need some really serious help.

Im growing for almost a year now but i really want to learn the best method for cloning becouse im having hard time making my cuttings to show roots.

First of all i wanna say that ive made 2times 100% attempts on cloning. I thought i know the drill but it seems im not. In a month ago i had a really hard time to root my clones with Rootit/rockwool cloning cubes so i decided to buy an aero cloner for better results.

Now its my 4th attempt with the aero cloner and i lost all my clones every time wich is quite embarassing. 

Im using a nutriculture aero propagator for 20 plants. My cellars growing parts temp is around 75 all the time. Im using a dehumidifier wich keeps the room in the acceptable range 50-55% humidity.
 Im using t5 lights for the entire grow room. When im cloning i switch off one of my t5 fixtures so the clones can stay in shaded light.

Im using an airstone and an aqarium heater to provide good oxigenated water for my cuttings. I tried the first time with 80-81 F water. I used GHE Bio Roots for the water wich is an RO water with 70ppm. After 4-5 days i noticed that the cuttings started to wilt in the top and the stems end are turned dark green-gray and turned soft even slimy. Like a bacterial or fungi infection. I tried again with bio roots again but still the same results. 
In the first couple of days i always misted the plants once a day with superthrived(0,5ml/500ml) water but that doesnt helped. 
I tried 1 more with tap/distileld water instead of ro water but they died again.

After every attempt im flushing my cloner with clorox bleach solution and flush all of the little parts , root cellars , airstone and everything with antibacterial solution.

For the last attempt i lowered the waters temp to 78F. I added ro water again and used a light amount of GHE flora micro to push my waters ppm to 250. Everything seemed perfect until day 5. I noticed the same problem again. The cuttings end started to turn purple-green like and softy even slimy. The clones looked really good at the top but some started to wilt and showed purple like colours. The ph is between 6.5-7.0 all the time. Im using a dome but since its an aero cloner i have opened the holes in the top so i can provide a good environment.
The cuttings made from a really healthy mother plant so that shouldnt be the problem i think. 

Is this a bacterial or fungi infection?!
Ive made a 10% H2o2 solution. My question is that should i add 1:40 h2o2 to the water while cloning as Ed Rosenthal mentioned in his book and h2o2 does not harmful for the plant in cutting stage?!
In that case fungi and harmful bacteria will die and i can continue my growing. Maybe i should lower the waters temp to an even more colder temp?! Like 75F or something?! Maybe i should clone with regular tap water (350/400ppm in my place) with nothing else?! Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

I think you water temp is to hot get it down to around 65 to 70 and you should start seeing roots. IMO just plain dechlorinated water is the way to go. dont add nothing.


----------



## Mart17 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks the help Ozzy!
I think this is stem rot what is happening. Im really thinking of to use H2O2 as an antiseptic to avoid these kind of infections totally but i will see. I dont know exactly how it could affect rooting but i think its not harmful even in a 10% strong form. Will see. The water ph of 6.5 is good?! some say 5.8-6.0 is the best but i heard 6.5 is the way to go.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 9, 2012)

similar problems on my end---built a 35 site diy aero cloner---got some cuts in there now for 9 days---ends of the cuts are getting sprayed with clonex solution mixture and a splash of hygrozyme---cuts are looking vibrant above the sprayers, but not showing any sign of rooting below---not sure of the water temp, but but will guess it's in the 70* range---due to a leak i replenished plain water 1 time---lighting is indirect t5---where are the roots


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2012)

*dj* when I have used aero cloner I have the best luck with spring water(krogers is what I used). IME getting the water temp down to the 65*to 70* is  where I had the best luck. You do not need any type nutes for the cloning process. What you are doing when cloning is making plant cell change their growth patern from water and nute mover(stem/branch) to water and nute absorber(root). So you need to control the enviro. roots are normally in soil in nature and soil temps are around 65* in most places when the best root growth takes place.

Domes just never worked for me I just let them breath regular air


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 9, 2012)

so what do you think my problem is *ozzy* (let's stick to the topic at hand):rofl: ---i was expecting to see bumps and something happening after just a few days and got nothing---they look great---and am concerned with some kind of mold before little white roots


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2012)

It could be the strain you have just takes longer to root tooo. as long as they look good just let them be they will throw out roots. IME you do see little bumps form and these are where the roots come from.


----------



## Mart17 (Jun 10, 2012)

Im doing an experiment with 10% H2O2. im adding 1:40 to the water every 3 days so im avoiding any bacterial infection. Im in 4th day of cloning with my aero cloner. They looking good so far.. Will write soon about my progression. Thanks the infos.


----------



## Mart17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well maybe im doing something wrong but 5th attempt with aero cloner and still no luck. 
This time the top of the plants started to wilt and the stems middle turned to thin and soft. Im changing back to rootriot cubes becouse its total fail.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure so plz correct me. I was under the impression that lighting should be on 24 hours and more direct then shadow.
Thx


----------



## getnasty (Jun 11, 2012)

Diameed said:
			
		

> Not sure so plz correct me. I was under the impression that lighting should be on 24 hours and more direct then shadow.
> Thx


Clones do not need direct light to throw roots. Too much light can be detrimental to their survival.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 11, 2012)

Thx  for correction


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 12, 2012)

Basic idea of using a areo cloner- oxygen x 65-75 temp phd water(5.5 ph) = roots.. the orginal hippys here used to clone in a cup of water in the window sill... Size of the cut and how much leaf you have  on the cut matters too.. i dont like doing cuts larger then 10 -12 inches long.. the larger cuts take longer to root by a day or two but save you a lot of veg time.. next thing i think is a good idea when cloning in water areo/bubler/solo cup is to scar the stem of the cut by using a needle and softly poking the stem 1-3 inches up the stem fully around the stem, this gives the clone alot more  sites to root from.. and if the bottom of your cut mushes it dont matter the cut will still root ..having  more roots imo makes the plant grow healtheir..

ps almost sounds like your water temp fluctuates ... or maybe a problem when taking cut from plant.. i hope you get your cloning technique down.. as it will change the way you grow and approach any future grows ..

i hope this helps and makes some sorta sense to someone :rofl:

Squidweeeeeeeee :fly:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

my diy aero cloner is a disappointment---the cuts are now 13 days old---standing tall and look healthy on top---but no sign of roots---back with some pics in a bit---maybe you all might see where i messed up---i need to clone up tomorrow so it's back to the sure fire---not giving up on the aero just yet---


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

here they are---cuts are in rockwool for a simple transplant to soil---IF THEY EVER GROW ROOTS---and a couple pink mamma donors---

the one weird pic is the bare stem poking thru the rockwool that gets splashed with water and clonex solution


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

As long as the cuts look that healthy let them be. THEY WILL GROW ROOTS


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks for the pep talk *ozzy* my friend---i'll keep them running till they drop or start to mold---just waaaaay surprised they are taking soooo verrrrry looooong---guess it's time to sterilize the room and cut some freshies old school while i'm waiting for the grass to grow


----------



## Heake1978 (Jun 15, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks for the pep talk *ozzy* my friend---i'll keep them running till they drop or start to mold---just waaaaay surprised they are taking soooo verrrrry looooong---guess it's time to sterilize the room and cut some freshies old school while i'm waiting for the grass to grow




another valuable information here. thanks for this keep updating about your way of planting and its growing stage orangesunshine . :icon_smile:



led lights manufacturers


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2012)

ok---the 4 on the left side of cloner have been in longest at day 15---checked today and as our in house specialist *ozzy* has predicted---i do believe i am seeing a couple little white hairs---but am also seeing what appears to be some type of white mildew or mold on the top side of a few leaves---almost like lime or calcium deposits from the water---think it's time to put them in some soil now for a chance to dry out before the fungus takes over

just left the shop---tried to sell me $250,0000.00 worth of product to solve the clone issue--- :shocked: 

what do you all think about putting the sprayers on a 12 hr timer to give the rock wool some time drip dry a bit???


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

trashed the starts with the pm---got 10 transplants and reloaded the aero cloner with 4u bpotm---spraying clonex solution water---ph is high---high humidity is no bueno


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2012)

It takes me 21 days before I have good enough roots to plant. I have had a little white stuff that looked questionable but it went away in the dirt.

I know some people think that the Superthrive is for sissy's, i really like it. I am however a sissy. I like it especially for clones. It is the difference between life and death at my house. 

Hang in there Orange....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks Mrs. Bud---when i see that stuff---it puts me on high alert---crying shame if you get the pm---taking no chances---culled some and sprayed the rest---coincidentally a friend just asked for some cuts---guess what he is getting--- ---with full disclosure of course


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not doing well with my DIY aero cloner either.  The stems just seem to rot.  Water temps are in line and no gross stuff in the res....can't figure it out.  I ran a cycle timer (1 minute on, 4 minutes off) the second run, thinking that things were too wet too long, but that didn't help.  I think I am going back to bubble cloning....

Rosebud, I will try some Superthrive (although I am not a sissy either).


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2012)

morning *THG*---all this hydro stuff is new to me and i thought your DIY was perfect---1st thing that came to mind with it being all stealthy was oxygen---how do your cuts breathe


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 26, 2012)

*good day THG... 
ive also never had the "best" luck with areo or bubblers.. tried plain water olivias clonex....

b4 i tossed the bubbler n aro to my lil brother i found the ( dyna-gro) KLN works awsome..
i swear by the stuff.. it will keep your res happly clean.. and will/should stop the rotting.
and wheather your using RW/pucks/rapid rooters/soil anything roots hahahaha.. 
ive used it from MJ to house plants..
worth a shot in my books...
LH*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE dynagro products. Imexpensive and some of the first "indoor shop" nutes i bought. then it was ESU then FF...lol...good luck on the new batch *Orange*


----------



## Lesso (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't know if you are aware of of this but this thread changed my cloning success rate from 50% to 95%.  I have only lost two clones since I started using this method.
 hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=42847&highlight=walmart


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 30, 2012)

awesome *Lesso*---that is EXACTLY what this forum is all about---personally i think i will be going back to my methods of old---clip,dip, rockwool because i had a powdery mildew scare, and don't want to be tied to a power outlet for the bubbler---and it's much easier for me to move a humidity tent around than a tote with water---good fun being exposed to the hydro world for me---peace


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

i guess we can call the diy aerocloner experiment a success---cheese, purple peach, pink mamma


----------



## Mart17 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good job mate! 

I have to say that i have figured out that the best and the only reliable way to root my WR strain clones are the RootRiot propagation cubes. Outstanding results and nearly 100% success. For me aero was a waste of time although roots popped out but still... but atleast i know that method too.


----------

